# how do you tell



## 21716 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have ibs,and am thinking about asking out a girl from my school, i think she might have it but i dont know, she eats very odd things (no potatoes/sauces ect) no one really knows that i ahve it and am quite private, and i dont think it would be an easy task to find out beforehand if she has. Any help would be apreciated as i am abismal at reading people, people skills just arent my thing lol.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would just wait until she tells you. She might not want to talk about it, if she has that.Maybe she is just a picky eater?!I'd wait a bit- you might scare her off.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

She might just be on a diet. Lots of girls avoid potatoes and sauces. I agree with Nikki- better not to ask her outright if she has IBS. If you get to know her she will probably tell you of her own accord, or you can mention your own problems and see if she opens up.I would hate it if a guy asked me if I had IBS. I'd feel humiliated. Maybe you could just ask her why she avoids certain foods?Also there are other signs someone has IBS -looking like they're in pain, going to bathroom a lot, taking a long time in bathroom, making strange excuses. I'm sure you'd find out pretty soon if she had it.


----------



## 21716 (Dec 7, 2006)

cheers u guys ill stick with that


----------

